# Anyone have any opinions on a Jeep Wrangler?



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been looking into purchasing a jeep wrangler and a plow for it... 

looking to use it for driveways..

was just wondering if anyone has anything negative or positive to say about the wranglers in the snow, and just overall...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

do a search under Jeep wrangler. bring a cup of coffee or a beer, lots to read.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the I6 engine is bullet proof pre 88 had carb problems the FI engines are grate. some tranys had a week revers (the Peugeot trany?) for plowing driveways you cant beet them!


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ (Dec 11, 2007)

I am a fan of fuel injection, 91 and newer has the 4.0L HO engine. I believe you are also away from the dreaded puegot BA10 transmission. The AX-5 or A15 is the stronger transmission. Your most common week link is a DANA 35C rear axle. Stock in all jeep from 87 to current. The axle is very weak and has c-clip retainers holding the axleshaft. A stronger D44 is an option in jeeps after 1998. Basically any jeep plan upgrading the rear end.


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

cool thanks guys... 

yeah i have been looking around at the wrangler postings around this website....
.
the wrangler pics thread has some NICE Jeeps! Makes me want one NOW..


----------

